# Electric outages may not be on TGS



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

California PG&E is having a electrical outage.
It starts tonight and may go for 5 days. So, if I am not on, you all know why.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> California PG&E is having a electrical outage.
> It starts tonight and may go for 5 days. So, if I am not on, you all know why.


That is dumb! Both outage and no tgs and internet time. Yuck!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey, I would say you must be near me, but it seems they have half the state in high alert right now... lol. Anyways, yeah we might be out as well. Infact got a message at 630 "your power may be already turned off or will be turned off soon" yeah it's 930 and still on, but we shall see.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t know if I got a call because I was out filling anything that hold water lol I didn’t know calls were going out I thought just the map. But I REALLY hope it doesn’t get that windy here because we have a huge fire going on by me and it’s in such a bad spot to start with the winds will make it impossible to get ahead of it :/


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Stay safe all you folks in CA.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pam, please stay as safe as you can, and come back to us when you can. Hugs.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh jeez, stay safe y'all! I hope you have back up solar or generators for your water pumps, fridge and freezers. Hang in there. My thoughts and prayers will be with ya!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. I hope the outages don't last as long as they predict.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I say the same as well, be safe.

It is so unfair of PG&E to do this to us. Think about it.

We pay for their service, but we only get it now, when they feel we should?

Panic was and is, in the air, so people were fighting to get gas and other things. Products were flying off the shelves.

Can you imagine big cities out of electricity? No surveillance camera's, businesses getting robbed and they will lose a lot of business, being shut down. All this is just making things worse.

So many people are going though a lot of torment and animals as well, as people are suffering from this.
I hope PG&E receives many complaints and stop this.

With the law now re-opened in California, to log again, so we are able to clean the debris of dead trees and brush, will prevent a disaster.

Being restricted of power when windy, is not the answer.

Some people who are back in their homes after the devastating fire in paradise, they are not liking having to get by, like they are in the western days. Or off grid. Haven't they been through enough?

Having no power, if something should happened, as in a fire and no one has power to their wells, then what?
How are we going to be able to fight it?

We never had big fire issues before, when logging and being able to clean the Forrest or around our homes.
So why turn us off, if we are in better standing now and the law changed back for our protection.
Something is wrong about PG&E doing this. If they cannot give the people electricity, then why don't they sell out to someone who can.

It isn't like we have another power source to choose from, other than solar, so unfair to all. And most of us, cannot afford to get solar.

Sorry, had to rant...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Ranting can sometimes sooth the soul. Rant on as much as needed. I understand and totally agree with all you have written.

According to news accounts, PG&E is being sued for contributing to the wildfire in Paradise. Arcing of the powerlines ignited more fires when the lines contacted trees, homes and such. 

Turning off the power now, is being reported as a CYA by PG&A to avoid future liability.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.

PG&E being too cautious, can do more harm than good too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s a mess for sure! But I can’t say I’m for it or against it. Opening up logging IS going to help but it’s also too little too late. But that’s just for our forest, that’s not counting the people who still don’t get it and throw a fit that PGE wants to come in and trim trees around the lines. Gosh the stupidity I see of people complaining about it. I just reply want the tree gone or your house? But we can’t complain we want to save trees and then turn around and sue PGE. I’m not a PGE fan, and that’s another topic but I do kinda feel for them. Really though I can live without power. It’s a pain in the butt but really in the end it’s not the end of the world. But I’m also prepared for anything. I’ve had my well go out and freaked out that I couldn’t water animals so now I have a pump and some totes and always make sure troughs are full. I have extra water in the house to at the very least flush the toilet. We have had people crash into power polls and without power, or a storm, so I have a generator and always a full can of gas. But I’m a preparer lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh How frustrating! Im sorry you are dealing with that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is frustrating for sure.

I don't like the idea of what PG&E is doing now, I am sadly spoiled to PG&E, LOL, because things are so much easier with it.

People who complain about PG&E wanting to clear tree's from power lines are not very smart. 
I agree, it is either save the tree or save your home. I guess those picked the tree.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

We just had a whole day long electric outage with PSE&G. Everything was out, phones, power, water, etc.

Hope things get fixed for you too.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I just can't even imagine turning off the power to all those customers!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Some of my area is getting power back tonight. By my area I mean in town. But I got a text that says crews will be surveying my area so maybe soon. Children are getting a little crazy, hopefully they can go to school tomorrow. It's only a small generator but hubby's aunt gave us one she hardly used took a little work but it's nice and in good condition just needed the old gas cleaned out well. It's not much but at least it will keep a fridge and maybe a few lights on. Hubby always laughs seems like every year we put off taking down the pool just a few more weeks and something like this happens that makes you glad to have at least backup water to flush the toilets with.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

CCCSAW said:


> Some of my area is getting power back tonight. By my area I mean in town. But I got a text that says crews will be surveying my area so maybe soon. Children are getting a little crazy, hopefully they can go to school tomorrow. It's only a small generator but hubby's aunt gave us one she hardly used took a little work but it's nice and in good condition just needed the old gas cleaned out well. It's not much but at least it will keep a fridge and maybe a few lights on. Hubby always laughs seems like every year we put off taking down the pool just a few more weeks and something like this happens that makes you glad to have at least backup water to flush the toilets with.


Lol good for you on putting it off! That was the first thing I was just cursing myself about was I JUST drained the pool! I won't be doing that until the first rain next year lol


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So kids atte at school today, which is good at least they will have something to do. Still without power at the house. Last update I saw for my area is the 13th for power.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Stay safe!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Praying for all of you to be safe, and not in a dilemma. I think living in California would take too much patience for me, you guys are troopers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is tough for many.

Now LA is on fire, very sad, had 2 deaths and many homes destroyed. 
100,000 evacuated.
Now mind you, PG&E, had LA on black out.

So to me, turning power off on people, doesn't make any difference.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry that this is happening. Stay safe!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

They turned off power because faulty equipment card the camp fire last year which burned up a whole town. Note yes pg&e had to take the blame but part of threat blame should have been on the state as well becuase the logging restrictions prevent overgrowth removal too. The fire wouldn't have spread so fiercely if the forests where better maintained. As for pg&e they are following new court and legislative orders that say power must be turned off during high risk events. Yes they might have taken it to an extreme. But they did what they thought was best to protect themselves too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> So to me, turning power off on people, doesn't make any difference.


I feel like when they turned off the power in Paradise, it complicated things so much more. People suddenly couldn't get gas or watch the television for updates on when to leave. I understand the danger of potentially live wires, I just wish there had been a way around it.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> I feel like when they turned off the power in Paradise, it complicated things so much more. People suddenly couldn't get gas or watch the television for updates on when to leave. I understand the danger of potentially live wires, I just wish there had been a way around it.


But had the shut off the power as soon as they detected an issue ther might have never been a fire. Unfortunately it's a catch-22. I mean it really doesn't matter what pg&e does at this point they will always be wrong.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

CCCSAW I agree. And once that line went down the power went out anyways, they just turned it off to keep people from getting electrocuted. You would be surprised how many people don’t get that a live wire on the ground means death. 
If I was PGE I would just cut down every tree around the lines within falling distance. Tell people to shove it and just do it. I’m actually doing that myself on our place but only because they alway want to come in after a big rain to trim trees. Their trucks end up ripping up the field and they don’t get on a ranch grass means feed for the cattle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The truth about the paradise fire is, someone called PG&E and said there are sparks coming from the powerline, PG&E ignored it. 
If they cut power off at that moment, they would of prevented a deadly fire.
https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2018/11/12/pge-sparks-power-lines-camp-fire/


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

I was only less than a mile from where power was shut off and I'm in a very populated area, the San Francisco Bay area. There were urban areas without power, and the eery thing was that not even the cell phone towers had power, you your phone couldn't even get data, just phone calls only. They told us not to use water, because it takes electricity to pump water into the water towers. Once that water ran out, there would be no more until the power came back up. Some of my coworkers were affected. This is my rant about the whole thing, sorry if it's a little long. 

Most people think that they were shutting the power off for public safety, but nothing could be further from the truth! It is all part of their plan to get out of bankruptcy and for the ability to access California's multi-billion dollar wildfire fund to get bailed out with. 

In order for PG&E to get the money from California's wildlife fund (which is paid for by taxpayers and several of the state's utility companies, ie power customer rate hikes) PG&E needs to get out of bankruptcy by June 2020. They cannot access the money unless they are cleared out of bankruptcy. Several investors are competing to buy them out to get them out of bankruptcy (PIMCO, Elliot management, etc) but the investors have the ability to retract their offers if PG&E is suspected of causing another wildfire. So the investors told them to shut off the grid during high fire danger weather. 

That's why PG&E is doing this. Not because they want you to be safe. They don't give a hoot about us, they only care about MONEY. Once the investors buy them out, they get access to the state money and can pay off the fire victims from the fires they caused. 

This is not a conspiracy theory. You can research this all yourself. I feel bad for everyone on here that was affected by the power shut downs. I feel lucky that I wasn't, but I definitely prepared for them! I froze a bunch of ice packs so I could keep vaccines and meds cold, plus we filled up anything that could hold water with water! We even let our neighbors put their meat into our chest freezer, which would stay cold for a week if the power got cut off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for your input, I do agree and feel you are right. (thumbup)(thumbup)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the trouble with cell phones, no electricity, no phone. (And the govt. can make the cell companies turn off the towers. Like after 9-11.). Old rotary phones run on different wires! 

I hope you all are safe and getting by.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ty:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

toth boer goats you filled my page with recent comments LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha::crazy::run:

LOL, I give it a good effort, to try to get to all Threads. 

Glad someone noticed. :ty:


----------

